# U had a fobroid protruding into the womb cavity removed and had a baby afterward



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering has anyone had a fobroid protruding into the womb cavity, had it removed and had a baby afterwards. I have a big dilemma. I am trying to decide whether to choose Mr. Walter Prendiville in Dublin or Mr. Ertan Saridogan in London to do  the operation. It is a very important operation for implantation so I am trying to choose the best surgeon. There is an article on page 10 in one of the threads in this site. The article is in the The Daily Mail listing the top 10 best fobroid surgeons in Britain voted by fellow doctors. Mr. Ertan Saridogan is voted no. one. Can I trust this article. Maybe Mr. Prendiville is just as good a surgeon as Mr. Saridogan? The price of the hospital in London is nearly four times what a private hospital in Dublin would charge and Mr. Saridogan's fee is alot more too.  I would love to hear a good news story from someone to give me some hope.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------

